# Que puedes hacer en un Terreno en Propiedad?



## satu (15 Feb 2015)

En un terreno rustico, que se puede hacer ademas de sembrar patatas?

A ver si alguna de estas cosas se puede hacer..

- Puedes montar una piscina? de las de hacer agujero
- Puedes techarlo? no hace falta que sean cuatro paredes, algo tipo invernadero pero mas alto que cubra todo.
- Puedes meter coches y dejarlos ahi? o vehiculos en general?
- Puedes mover la arena como te de la gana? ponerte a escavar, hacer cosas subterraneas o formar pequeñas montañas?
- Puedes hacer un circuito? para motos de cross o minimotos
- Puedes instalar paneles solares? y un aerogenerador?
- Puedes cobrar por entrar a tu terreno?
- Puedes montar maquinas expendedoras que den hacia el exterior? o hacia el interior como en un jardincito?
- Puedes dejar un remolque de camion?
- Puedes vender algo ahi? ya sea vender lo sembrado o sanwiches
- Puedes alquilarlo? y puedo alquilar algo?
- Puedes poner unas mesas con sus sillas y vender bebidas?
- Puedes poner yurtas, tiendas de campaña o caravanas para alquilar por noches?
- Puedes cementarlo?
- Puedes montar algo dentro como un rocodromo o arcos y cobrar por su uso?
- Puedes estar desnudo? si por ejemplo tu terreno se ve desde zona publica 
- Puedes meter a gente a beber o tomar drogas? es tu terreno aunque te vean desde lejos que no miren no? tu en tu "casa" puedes hacer lo quieras, o no?
- Puedes poner musica pasadas las 12 si no hay nadie en mucha distancia?
- Puedes hacer algun tipo de almacen si es desmontable? 
- Puedes poner camaras apuntando solo hacia el interior?
- Puedes poner alambre de espino o valla electrificada?

Si no se pueden hacer algunas de las cosas de las enumeradas directamente, decidme triquiñuelas para poder hacerlas.

Por ejemplo si no se puede cobrar entrada hacer algun sistema de donaciones como la iglesia pasando el cepillo y asi no pagas nada de impuestos no?

Es que pienso en cosas que podria hacer en un terreno, pero como en este pais todo son prohibiciones asi me informo un poco de como esta la cosa.



Y en una casa particular se puede hacer alguna de estas cosas? en una nave por ejemplo.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (15 Feb 2015)

No sé lo que puedes hacer pero solo te digo que si no te dejan hacerlo legalmente, hazlo "ilegalmente", normalmente suelen hacer la vista gorda, y si no mira la cantidad de viviendas construidas ilegalmente en este país sobre terreno rústico, e incluso sobre areas protegidas... , por no hablar de las ampliaciones ilegales... 

Yo también tengo un terreno pero sobre suelo urbano, puedo construir legalmente 90m2, pero entre porches, segunda planta... después de que nos den la licencia de primera ocupación, lo vamos a ampliar a 180m2, osea el doble. Es algo que han hecho los vecinos desde hace décadas... y ninguna visita del ayuntamiento oiga...

Por cierto, lo de las yurtas es una buena idea dependiendo de donde esté el terreno. Ultimamente tienen bastante buena acogida.


----------



## satu (15 Feb 2015)

A mi me gustaria hacerlo todo o la mayoria de cosas posibles

Y ya de paso poner una algunas vallas publicitarias de alquiler

Como esto, aunque fuese en un remolque de camion en el que tu pones lo que quieras no?


----------



## McArrow (15 Feb 2015)

Todo depende de lo tocahuevos que sea tu hayuntamiento. Fin.

Sácate las ordenanzas municipales y empóllalas como si te fuese la vida en ello, desmenuzando cada frase como si fuese el Quijote. Y pregunta a los vecinos "cómo va" el tema de licencias y tal. En algunos hayuntamientos que conozco desdichadamente, el 98% de las actividades que propones son causa de felicidad infinita para los tocahuevos, que verán en ti un filón inagotable. Y el 2% no lo he encontrado holles.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (15 Feb 2015)

McArrow dijo:


> Todo depende de lo tocahuevos que sea tu hayuntamiento. Fin.
> 
> Sácate las ordenanzas municipales y empóllalas como si te fuese la vida en ello, desmenuzando cada frase como si fuese el Quijote. Y pregunta a los vecinos "cómo va" el tema de licencias y tal. En algunos hayuntamientos que conozco desdichadamente, el 98% de las actividades que propones son causa de felicidad infinita para los tocahuevos, que verán en ti un filón inagotable. Y el 2% no lo he encontrado holles.



No sé donde está tu terreno pero en donde yo tengo el terreno, la gente ni respeta los lindes, ni el % de edificabilidad , ni el % de ocupación... ni siquiera respetan las zonas ZEPA... el ayuntamiento de hecho está totalmente corrupto y se pasa por el forro de los ******* lo que la gente haga en sus parcelas.
Mientras un vecino no te denuncie, no suele pasar nada.


----------



## amenhotep (15 Feb 2015)

Se te ha pasado la posibilidad de usar el terreno para hacer volar drones o aviones de aeromodelismo.


----------



## McArrow (15 Feb 2015)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> No sé donde está tu terreno pero en donde yo tengo el terreno, la gente ni respeta los lindes, ni el % de edificabilidad , ni el % de ocupación... ni siquiera respetan las zonas ZEPA... el ayuntamiento de hecho está totalmente corrupto y se pasa por el forro de los ******* lo que la gente haga en sus parcelas.
> Mientras un vecino no te denuncie, no suele pasar nada.



Eso es el paraíso colega. En mi pueblo si por ejemplo quieres hacer un garaje (garaje de verdad para meter el coche, nada de barbacoas ni nada), sin licencia te lo tiran, y con licencia... hace catorce años que la pedí. Como el concejal de obras públicas era constructor, no se ha dado NI UNA licencia para construir hasta que el concejal venda sus zulitos premier. Piscina = licencia. Techar un trozo = licencia. Cosa sin licencia = derribo y multa. Hay árboles que no puedes ni podar aunque te estén jodiendo el camino, porque están protegidos y = multa. Y sí, corruptos de trincar, hasta salir en la prensa, pero nada. 

Mejor no te digo qué pueblo es porque si lo leen con esos datos ya saben quién soy y = multa XDDDD pero digamos que es por el noroeste.


----------



## John Galt 007 (15 Feb 2015)

No puedes hacer NADA sin pasar por un infierno burocrático que te va a costar un ojo de la cara.

Ese es el problema principal de nuestra economía, y la razon por la que hay tanto paro.

Solo una multinacional que soborna a los políticos es capaz de hacer algo en este país.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (15 Feb 2015)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> No puedes hacer NADA sin pasar por un infierno burocrático que te va a costar un ojo de la cara.
> 
> Ese es el problema principal de nuestra economía, y la razon por la que hay tanto paro.
> 
> Solo una multinacional que soborna a los políticos es capaz de hacer algo en este país.



Claro que no... por eso hay tanta pesca furtiva, clubs de marihuana, evasión de impuestos, economía sumergida...

Aquel que sigue a pies juntillas la ley solo encontrará miseria y más miseria... porque el sistema está diseñado para aprovecharse de los más ingenuos.


De nada.


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (15 Feb 2015)

Tengo dos terrenitos en venta en Valencia, uno cerca de una urbanización y en los límites de un hipotético campo de golf de 3.000 m y otro en los aledaños de un parque natural de 1.600 m2.

Por uno pido 20.000 euros y por el otro 25.000. La verdad es la gente construye como le da la gana en éste término, edificaciones y casas de madera, como mucho dicen que si pasan los del SEPRONA y te denuncian, pagas la denuncia y listo.

¿Quieren ver el anuncio del terreno cerca del parque natural? 

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Parque natural Sierra Calderona en Naquera


----------



## satu (15 Feb 2015)

amenhotep dijo:


> Se te ha pasado la posibilidad de usar el terreno para hacer volar drones o aviones de aeromodelismo.



Si eso se puede hacer en cualquier sitio, quien se va a ir a un terreno a hacer eso? 



Vicent74 dijo:


> Tengo dos terrenitos en venta en Valencia, uno cerca de una urbanización y en los límites de un hipotético campo de golf de 3.000 m y otro en los aledaños de un parque natural de 1.600 m2.
> 
> Por uno pido 20.000 euros y por el otro 25.000. La verdad es la gente construye como le da la gana en éste término, edificaciones y casas de madera, como mucho dicen que si pasan los del SEPRONA y te denuncian, pagas la denuncia y listo.
> 
> ...



Y quien va a querer eso a 20.000? si esta a tomar por culo 

Encima 2 ::



Y en una casa particular se puede hacer alguna de estas cosas? en una nave por ejemplo.


----------



## OyF (15 Feb 2015)

Mete tu terreno en un contenedor, y llévatelo fuera de ispania.

Aún estás a tiempo...


----------



## satu (16 Feb 2015)

OyF dijo:


> Mete tu terreno en un contenedor, y llévatelo fuera de ispania.
> 
> Aún estás a tiempo...



No si no tengo ninguno, solo ideas de comprar algo donde pueda hacer cosas.

Pero de que sirve comprar un terreno si solo puedes hacer lo mismo que en cualquier sitio que no sea tuyo, es decir, nada. ienso:


----------



## Sigh (16 Feb 2015)

satu dijo:


> En un terreno rustico, que se puede hacer ademas de sembrar patatas?
> 
> A ver si alguna de estas cosas se puede hacer..



Yo tengo bastante terreno rural asique te comento.
Te respondo por orden de las preguntas a todas:

-Depende de las ordenanzas municipales y necesitaras permisos, pero si es un terreno rustico posiblemente no puedas.
-Puedes techarlo con estructuras moviles/ligeras, por ejemplo puedes montar un invernadero o unos tejados de chapa, pero no puedes anclar estructuras con cemento al suelo.
-En principio si. Aunque deberas tener cuidado con los vecinos. Un amigo mio compro un terreno rustico para almacenar los coches de segunda mano que vendia. Pero tras desavenencias con un vecino cercano, le impidieron la actividad.
-No puedes instalar estructuras subterraneas sin permisos, y si el terreno es rustico no te los van a conceder. Por hacer agujeros o montañitas no tendras problema.
-Necesitas unas licencias de actividad que son muy complicadas de conseguir. En Andalucia tardas mas de 5 años en conseguirlas, caso veridico.
-Paneles solares si, aerogeneradores, al menos de los grandes, no.
-Si encuentras quien te pague, si 
-No se que requisitos necesitas para montar maquinas expendedoras, pero supongo que nadie puede decirte nada por dejarlas en tu terreno.
-Si, puedes aparcar vehiculos en tu terreno.
-Si te refieres a ejercer una actividad comercial minorista, supongo que podrias hacerlo con alguna licencia de venta ambulante.
-Puedes alquilar el terreno, si. Pero al menos en Galicia no se paga una mierda por terrenos rusticos. Con suerte, puedes ganar unos 200€ al año por hectarea.
-No, porque necesitarias las licencias de actividad, etc.
-Necesitas permisos y ofrecer ciertos servicios, pero creo que si.
-No, no puedes poner cemento en un terreno rustico.
-Si no necesitas ningun tipo de estructura fija y cumples los demas requisitos, supongo que si.
-En tu propiedad puedes estar desnudo.
-Tu terreno no es tu "domicilio", por tanto no puedes tener drogas, etc. Sin embargo si que puedes hacer botellon porque no es via publica.
-Si no afecta a los demas, en teoria puedes.
-Se que puedes poner casetas de chapa como las de las obras.
-Puedes grabar tu terreno todo lo que quieras, y creo que la ley no te obliga a señalizarlo.
-Puedes poner alambre de espino y puedes poner alambrada electrificada para animales.


Lo que tu puedes hacer en una finca depende de los planes urbanisticos actuales de tu ayuntamiento. En Galicia por ejemplo, hay varias categorias o "zonas" que los ayuntamientos asignan a cada terreno. Dependiendo de la categoria hay mas o menos cosas que puedes hacer.


----------



## OyF (16 Feb 2015)

satu dijo:


> No si no tengo ninguno, solo ideas de comprar algo donde pueda hacer cosas.
> 
> Pero de que sirve comprar un terreno si solo puedes hacer lo mismo que en cualquier sitio que no sea tuyo, es decir, nada. ienso:



--------

Pues entonces (si no has comprado nada), es más fácil aún: Mete tu dinero en una maleta, y sácalo de España, o puede que hagas lo que hagas aquí, te crujirán vivo...


----------



## satu (16 Feb 2015)

Sigh dijo:


> Yo tengo bastante terreno rural asique te comento.
> Te respondo por orden de las preguntas a todas:
> 
> -Depende de las ordenanzas municipales y necesitaras permisos, pero si es un terreno rustico posiblemente no puedas.
> ...



Que interesante, muchas gracias.

Me puedes hablar de las categorias o zonas? como se le llama y como se mira?

Y una cosa que no entiendo es esto:

Si puedo montarme un puesto de venta ambulante y puedo cobrar por entrar en mi terreno.
¿Que diferencia hay para que no se puedan sentar en las sillas de mi jardin a tomarse lo que me hayan comprado "ambulantemente"?

Lo del botellon si que es interesante

Tambien se podrian hacer fogatas no? porque si acampas por ahi se que no se pueden hacer, pero siendo tu terreno se deberia no?

Tu para que usas tus terrenos?


----------



## McArrow (16 Feb 2015)

Fogatas al menos en Galicia necesitas autorización de la Xunta, hasta para quemar 4 rastrojos. Como la Xunta está donde está y tu pueblo donde cristo perdió el gorro, tardan y se equivocan constantemente con la climatología de la zona. Por ejemplo tal semana no puedes quemar porque en santiago hace un viento del copón, y en tu ueblo os estais calcinando.

Las licencias de venta ambulante te las dará el hayuntamiento si quiere para el día que quiera y donde quiera. En mi amado concello, por ejemplo, no te puedes poner a menos de 100 metros de un establecimiento. Si has medido con la cinta métrica de tu abuela y te has equivocado por 2 cm, multa y a desmontar. Ellos miden con puntero láser (caso cierto y verídico con el de los helados. Estaba que trinaba.)

En ese mismo amado concello sé de gente que han empurado por tener un coche aparcado en la finca más tiempo de lo que a ellos les parecía prudencial (wtf?). Casas con obra parada desde hace años ni te cuento. Demoliciones (que te hacen pagar a precio de oro, porque las hace tragsa) a cienes. Construir"cerca" de zona protegida como la que vende el florero de más arriba, ni lo sueñes. Hacer cualquier obra imprscindible como puede ser la acometida del alcantarillado con una empresa que no sea la de su colega de toalavia, imposible.

Por eso te digo: pies de plomo, ordenanza y charra con los vecinos en el bar. Entérate primero que luego es un infierno.

---------- Post added 16-feb-2015 at 11:04 ----------

jeje edito para añadir anécdota fogatera. En el Molino de Pedroso se construyó hace años una zona preciosa, con barcacoas, mesas grandes etc junto al río. La barbacoas son grandes, de obra y chapa, de estas que da gloria verlas y casi hueles el costillar. Dinero público en nuestro beneficio, qué bien, piensas.

Vale. Pues está prohibido usarlas creo que de mayo a octubre. Por el riesgo de incendios, dicen. Como el resto del año llueve a mares, se ve que hay menos riesgo XDDD


----------



## Sigh (16 Feb 2015)

satu dijo:


> Que interesante, muchas gracias.
> 
> Me puedes hablar de las categorias o zonas? como se le llama y como se mira?
> 
> ...



La vente ambulante como dice el forero anterior, te la dan como les da la gana. Pero creo que hay una modalidad con la cual puedes vender tus productos a diario en esa zona, al menos los que cultives en tu finca, y puedes vender algun agua o cola para acompañar 
Lo de las sillas es porque ya entrariamos en una categoria de establecimiento. No necesitas la misma licencia para que la gente desde la calle compre un producto y se vaya (mas simple) que para montar un establecimiento en el que la gente se quede y pague por el producto, el servicio, etc. (mas compleja). 

Lo del botellon, al igual que muchas otras actividades, dependen fundamentalmente de lo que consideran que puede molestar al resto de la gente, o si es una zona protegida.

Para hacer fogatas necesitas permisos especiales, debido a los planes de prevencion de incendios. En Galicia te dan permisos puntuales para quemar cosas, dependiendo de cuanto viento hace, cuanto calor hace, la zona en la que estes, la hora del dia...

En mis terrenos pues... en uno tengo una docena de vacas para cria de terneros y en los demas siembro maiz en verano y hierba forrajera en invierno. Luego vendo todo. Creo que es la mejor opcion para explotar las tierras si estas son de calidad para el cultivo.

Todas esas ordenanzas y calificaciones por zonas vienen los planes generales de urbanismo de tu ayuntamiento. La mayoria tienen el plan en internet y publican una serie de mapas donde se clasifican los terrenos. Solo tienes que buscar el tuyo en el mapa.
Al menos en Galicia, las categorias o "zonas" en las que se clasifican los terrenos rurales serian algo asi como:

Zona 13: Terreno urbanizable en nucleo poblacional.
Zona 14: Terreno urbanizable en zona aledañas/expansion del nucleo poblacional.
Zona 15: Terreno de proteccion general.
Zona 16: Terreno de cultivo e instalaciones agropecuarias.
Zona 17: Terreno forestal.
Zona 18: Terreno de proteccion a infraestructuras publicas.
Zona 19: Terreno de proteccion de aguas.
Zona 20: Terreno protegido por espacios naturales.
Zona 21: Terreno de interes publico paisajistico.
Zona 22: Terreno de interes patrimonial artistico, historico o arqueologico.
Etc.

Dependiendo de la calificacion de las zonas se te permiten hacer unas cosas u otras. Por ejemplo en la zona 13 puedes construir viviendas en todo el terreno incluso sin respetar distancias con otras propiedades, en la zona 14 puedes construir viviendas unifamiliares que no esten pegadas a otras propiedades siempre que existan servicios publicos, en la zona 16 puedes construir unicamente granjas o instalaciones agroganaderas, en zona 22 no puedes ni clavar un palo en el suelo...


----------



## AngelMiguel (16 Feb 2015)

Bien... pues también por el noroeste están que se salen.

- Piscina de acero desmontable sobre terreno rustico para regar los tomates
- Informe técnico firmado por un técnico
- Plan de seguridad
- Plan de retirada de desechos
- Plano a escala 
- Caseta de 2,8 por 2,00 en madera, desmontable, sin obras
- Naranjas de la china, ni se te ocurra. Te vamos a multar.
- Valla con malla ganadera y postes o palitroques de madera
- Idem al caso piscina

Y se quedan tan panchos. Y no te aseguran que te autoricen.
En sus casas deben de llamar a una ingenieria para poner un enchufe y piensan que somos niños de tres años.


----------



## Sigh (16 Feb 2015)

AngelMiguel dijo:


> Bien... pues también por el noroeste están que se salen.
> 
> - Piscina de acero desmontable sobre terreno rustico para regar los tomates
> - Informe técnico firmado por un técnico
> ...



A que te refieres?? para que pedias permiso y que querias hacer con eso?

Donde yo vivo las vallas ganaderas no hay que pedir permiso, tampoco las estructuras desmontables, y si es zona de rural, el plan de retirada de deshechos es cosa tuya.

Aqui el agua sigue siendo propiedad privada colectiva (el gobierno o ayuntamiento no son propietarios del agua, ni de la infraestructura, ni del suministro), el alcantarillado mas de lo mismo, y la recogida de basuras, hace como 10 años que nos obligaron a aceptar a la empresa municipal, pero antes tambien era cosa nuestra.


----------



## satu (19 Feb 2015)

Y como puse editando el mensaje principal.

*En una nave*, que se puede hacer?

Supoongo que casi todo lo de la lista no?

Habria alguna manera de meter caravanas o furgonetas y alquilarlas para dormir? en el terreno o la nave :


----------



## jorobachov (19 Feb 2015)

La propiedad no existe. Es el estado el que decide lo que puedes o no puedes hacer en un terreno que figura como tuyo pero no lo es.


----------



## Sigh (19 Feb 2015)

satu dijo:


> Y como puse editando el mensaje principal.
> 
> *En una nave*, que se puede hacer?
> 
> ...



En el terreno podrias poner un camping de autocaravanas, pero tendrias que tener en cuenta los requisitos. Por norma general te van a pedir alcantarillado, tomas de electricidad, grifos con agua potable, meaderos y duchas, etc.

En una nave necesitaras igualmente licencias de actividad, y ademas certificados del arquitecto, etc. En una nave tendras mas posibilidades que en un terreno rusitico.


----------



## satu (14 May 2015)

Sigh dijo:


> En el terreno podrias poner un camping de autocaravanas, pero tendrias que tener en cuenta los requisitos. Por norma general te van a pedir alcantarillado, tomas de electricidad, grifos con agua potable, meaderos y duchas, etc.
> 
> En una nave necesitaras igualmente licencias de actividad, y ademas certificados del arquitecto, etc. En una nave tendras mas posibilidades que en un terreno rusitico.




Y como aparcamiento sin mas? si no sacan el toldo ni sillas no es acampada

Y que sale mas barato de mantenimiento? he visto este hilo y me parece bastante interesante y cercano a lo que quiero

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/635715-pensando-retirarme-a-40-a.html

Aunque me gustaria separado de la gente, no rodeado de desgraciaos que se tiran el dia haciendo ruido.


----------



## Sigh (15 May 2015)

satu dijo:


> Y como aparcamiento sin mas? si no sacan el toldo ni sillas no es acampada
> 
> Y que sale mas barato de mantenimiento? he visto este hilo y me parece bastante interesante y cercano a lo que quiero
> 
> Aunque me gustaria separado de la gente, no rodeado de desgraciaos que se tiran el dia haciendo ruido.



Te refieres a aparcamiento para caravanas?? No se exactamente que requisitos necesitaras, pero seguro que algunos si. Quiza baños y alguna cosa mas. 

Las unicas cosas que es sencillo montar en un terreno rustico y que no necesitas practicamente ningun permiso, son invernaderos en suelo, sin cemento. Al ser estructuras consideradas moviles no suelen poner problemas.


----------



## jorobachov (15 May 2015)

Puedes hacer una nave y dividirla en trasteros-almacenes para alquilarlos. Firmas un contrato que en caso de impago de las cuotas de alquiler lo que hay dentro del almacén pasa a ser de tu propiedad y organizas subastas de lo que contienen los trasteros. Lo he visto en discovery !!!!!


----------



## yukito (15 May 2015)

Por que no haces pequeñas parcelas para familias qe siembren su propia cosecha??Luego las alquilas a ellos, además, en cada parcela tendrá su propio suministro de agua garantizado(a lo mejor llevar agua no sea facil), claro el agua lo pagan ellos

En resumen Alquiler parcela + Pago del agua deberia de ser obligaciones de los inquilinos de tus parcelas.

También podrías acumular agua de la lluvia y extraerla solamente para las parcelas nunca para uso domestico (no potable).


----------



## Puro (15 May 2015)

yukito dijo:


> Por que no haces pequeñas parcelas para familias qe siembren su propia cosecha??Luego las alquilas a ellos, además, en cada parcela tendrá su propio suministro de agua garantizado(a lo mejor llevar agua no sea facil), claro el agua lo pagan ellos
> 
> En resumen Alquiler parcela + Pago del agua deberia de ser obligaciones de los inquilinos de tus parcelas.
> 
> También podrías acumular agua de la lluvia y extraerla solamente para las parcelas nunca para uso domestico (no potable).



Esto lo hacen mucho por valencia. Creo que son 30€ mensuales por 1m2 y siembras lo que quieras y te asesoran y además te lo cuidan, es decir, puedes ir siempre o si no lo hacen ellos y creo que no cobran nada aparte. Eso sí tendrías que tener conocimientos básicos de agricultura y fitosanitarios. 

Un saludo


----------



## Sigh (15 May 2015)

Puro dijo:


> Esto lo hacen mucho por valencia. Creo que son 30€ mensuales por 1m2 y siembras lo que quieras y te asesoran y además te lo cuidan, es decir, puedes ir siempre o si no lo hacen ellos y creo que no cobran nada aparte. Eso sí tendrías que tener conocimientos básicos de agricultura y fitosanitarios.
> 
> Un saludo



Un metro cuadrado es una mierda. Te sale mas barato comprar en el super que alquilar a 30€. Yo en Galicia les dejo el metro cuadrado por la mitad, les incluyo el agua en el precio y aun asi, me forraria.


----------



## Puro (15 May 2015)

Sigh dijo:


> Un metro cuadrado es una mierda. Te sale mas barato comprar en el super que alquilar a 30€. Yo en Galicia les dejo el metro cuadrado por la mitad, les incluyo el agua en el precio y aun asi, me forraria.




En un metro cuadrado te caben las cuatro pijadas que quieras poner, pero el autoconsumo no sale nada rentable con los precios que se manejan actualmente en el mercado. No hablo de Mercadona, pero en mi pueblo siempre se ha cultivado todo lo que se comía y este año vecinos han comprado las patatas a 7cent el kilo, ahora dime tu cómo consigues 1000 kgs de patatas por menos de 70€ trabajándolos tu.

Supongo que el público que buscan no es gente que se autoabastezca, si no gente que le hace ilusión la tontería de tener un trozo de tierra y poner una planta de tomates y otra de pimientos.

Más de un amigo me ha pedido una planta de tomates para ponerse en una maceta en la terraza, acabarás comprando más tomates.

Y que 30€ son caros, claro que si, pero supongo que si tienes que declarar todo hacerle factura mensual, atenderlos cada vez que quieran venir a ver su huerto, facilitarle herramientas, etc. a lo mejor hasta es ajustado.


----------



## satu (16 May 2015)

Kastilien dijo:


> Puedes hacer una nave y dividirla en trasteros-almacenes para alquilarlos. Firmas un contrato que en caso de impago de las cuotas de alquiler lo que hay dentro del almacén pasa a ser de tu propiedad y organizas subastas de lo que contienen los trasteros. Lo he visto en discovery !!!!!



Si todo eso fuese tan facil como en USA estaria bien



yukito dijo:


> Por que no haces pequeñas parcelas para familias qe siembren su propia cosecha??Luego las alquilas a ellos, además, en cada parcela tendrá su propio suministro de agua garantizado(a lo mejor llevar agua no sea facil), claro el agua lo pagan ellos
> 
> En resumen Alquiler parcela + Pago del agua deberia de ser obligaciones de los inquilinos de tus parcelas.
> 
> También podrías acumular agua de la lluvia y extraerla solamente para las parcelas nunca para uso domestico (no potable).



Porque eso no le interesa a nadie, no me interesa ni a mi.

A mi me gusta el zulo de vincent, algo asi estaria bien.


----------



## Sigh (16 May 2015)

Puro dijo:


> En un metro cuadrado te caben las cuatro pijadas que quieras poner, pero el autoconsumo no sale nada rentable con los precios que se manejan actualmente en el mercado. No hablo de Mercadona, pero en mi pueblo siempre se ha cultivado todo lo que se comía y este año vecinos han comprado las patatas a 7cent el kilo, ahora dime tu cómo consigues 1000 kgs de patatas por menos de 70€ trabajándolos tu.
> 
> Supongo que el público que buscan no es gente que se autoabastezca, si no gente que le hace ilusión la tontería de tener un trozo de tierra y poner una planta de tomates y otra de pimientos.
> 
> ...




Si te lo trabajas tu todo y usas patatas viejas del año anterior para criar, en realidad las patatas te salen practicamente gratis (quiza gastes algo en abono). Pero a nivel industrial me parece realmente increible que se puedan obtener patatas a 7cents. el kilo, es un precio bajo.


El autoconsumo solo es rentable para gente que lo lleve haciendo toda la vida, porque es a los que les saldra una cosecha que merezca la pena y los que necesitan un menor esfuerzo para trabajarselo y bien. Puede parecer muy facil sembrar plantas y tener comida, pero es realmente jodido.

Dicho esto, con un metro cuadrado es lo que dices tu, no puedes mas que tener unas chorradillas para ver como crecen las plantas. Por ejemplo, una familia de 4 personas, puede necesitar tranquilamente 30m2 de patatas para comer un año.


----------



## Puro (16 May 2015)

Sigh dijo:


> Si te lo trabajas tu todo y usas patatas viejas del año anterior para criar, en realidad las patatas te salen practicamente gratis (quiza gastes algo en abono). Pero a nivel industrial me parece realmente increible que se puedan obtener patatas a 7cents. el kilo, es un precio bajo.
> 
> 
> El autoconsumo solo es rentable para gente que lo lleve haciendo toda la vida, porque es a los que les saldra una cosecha que merezca la pena y los que necesitan un menor esfuerzo para trabajarselo y bien. Puede parecer muy facil sembrar plantas y tener comida, pero es realmente jodido.
> ...



Si, la verdad es que es impresionante el precio al que le compran al productor, pero bueno eso daría para otro hilo. 

Y ya, mi familia el coste es cercano a cero, el agua es casi gratis, el abono viene de los animales (aunque hay que alimentarlos), pero el coste del trabajo, de las horas que pasas durante esos meses no las rentabilizas ni de coña, ya te tiene que gustar mucho el mundo. 

Y ya te digo yo que la mitad de españa pagaba 100 euros antes que solamente recoger 1000 kg de patatas.


----------



## energia01 (16 May 2015)

un cementerio privadoienso:


----------



## Armando Kasitas (16 May 2015)

Buenas.
He visto anuncios de sitios cerca de Granada, que por 15€ tienes alquilados 25 metros cuadrados. Para entretenerse, está bien.


----------



## yukito (16 May 2015)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Buenas.
> He visto anuncios de sitios cerca de Granada, que por 15€ tienes alquilados 25 metros cuadrados. Para entretenerse, está bien.



15€ al día??


----------



## Sigh (16 May 2015)

energia01 dijo:


> un cementerio privadoienso:



Hace unos dias habia un tio hablando en otro hilo de un cementerio para musulmanes


----------



## Armando Kasitas (17 May 2015)

yukito dijo:


> 15€ al día??



Al mes, Yukito.


----------



## satu (20 May 2015)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Buenas.
> He visto anuncios de sitios cerca de Granada, que por 15€ tienes alquilados 25 metros cuadrados. Para entretenerse, está bien.



Para montarte una fiesta en plan botellon y dormir en una autocaravana esta bien


----------



## Sigh (22 May 2015)

jesamine dijo:


> Ese precio es producto del dumping que está arruinando el sector hortícola español. El coste de *producción* (distribución aparte) de una hectárea de patatas en España está alrededor de 5.000€, eso a nivel profesional. Ahora miraros las Tm/ha de producción... Por ese motivo este año se ha reducido un* 40%* la plantación de patata en España con respecto al año pasado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Exacto, eso es lo que esta intentando hacer Francia desde los años 80. Ellos controlan las normas de la UE y se permiten a si mismos hacer dumping, lo que arruina a los productores españoles y los expulsa del mercado. Una vez el mercado no es capaz de abastecer ni el 10% de la demanda nacional, las empresas francesas suben los precios de sus productos en España y te obligan a pagar lo que quiera. Eso no ocurre solo con la patata, ocurre con todo el sector agroganadero, y el caso mas llamativo y exagerado es la leche de vaca.

Pero en los numeros no estoy de todo de acuerdo, me parece un coste muy elevado 5.000€ por hectarea.


----------



## temis2011 (22 May 2015)

jesamine dijo:


> Respecto a lo de la UE: totalmente cierto. Es más: la normativa se hace a medida de Francia totalmente y es tan descarado que hemos llegado al punto de que los minifundistas estamos ahora mismo en una situación de ilegalidad porque es imposible ceñirse a ciertas normas. Por ejemplo, está prohibido circular con el pulverizador - sulfatadora de tractor - cargado de AGUA por vías públicas. Ya me dirás qué hacemos ¿un pozo en cada finca, siendo que algunas de ellas son de un cuarto de hectárea, con suerte? Ahora tampoco se pueden utilizar los puntos de agua públicos para llenar agua, aunque tengas un equipo de válvula antiretorno...
> 
> 
> Respecto a lo de los costes, es totalmente verídico. Puede oscilar dependiendo de si se aplica o no riego y de si se utiliza mano de obra humana o si está totalmente mecanizado. Pero oscilarán del orden de 500 -800 €. La simiente ha de ser certificada: esa sóla partida ya son del orden de 1000 a 1800 € aprox dependiendo de la variedad y la categoría y del precio del mercado de cada campaña. Fertilizantes y fitosanitarios superan con mucho ese presupuesto. Gasoil. Energía. Amortización/alquiler de maquinaria. Costes de almacenamiento (has de tener una nave lo suficientemente amplia y con unas condiciones adecuadas, amén de varias instalaciones y requisitos legales) Costes de manipulación. Amortización/alquiler de fincas. Visitas a las fincas cada tres días para controlar plagas. Y eso sin contar mil pijadas varias y suponiendo que el envasado y distribución corran a cuenta del cliente.
> ...




Hay una cosa que se llama cooperativas y que deberían de funcionar a tope, por ellas tenía que haber apostado el gobierno, pero no ha sido así y ahora nos vemos que no podemos competir, contra los que si que tomaron el camino correcto.


----------



## temis2011 (22 May 2015)

Porque son cooperativas mal organizadas, infórmate de como funcionan en Francia y verás la diferencia, maquinaria e instalaciones productivas en propiedad, lo que supone un gran ahorro y facilidad logística para los integrantes, no me intentes comparar a Dios con un gitano porque tú solo te vas a deprimir.

Lo cierto es que la legislación a la que tu argumentas se piensa para su modelo no para el nuestro, así que o el sector agrícola se pone las pilas o se lo terminarán de comer.


----------



## Comtat_Gran (22 May 2015)

Hablando de patatas










De aquí saldrán unos 150 kg, imaginaos lo que son 1000 kg.

Las horas que le he echado y aun les tendré que echar ni las cuento... lo hago por gusto, como hobby, que no me cuesta mucho dinero pero sí todo el tiempo que quiera.

Por cierto, contra los hongos les hago un par o tres de tratamientos con azufre, así echado por encima. Y cuando las cavo aprovecho para revisar las plantas y eliminar los huevos que veo del puto escarabajo. Nada más.


----------



## Sigh (23 May 2015)

Comtat_Gran dijo:


> Hablando de patatas
> 
> De aquí saldrán unos 150 kg, imaginaos lo que son 1000 kg.
> 
> ...



O mucho engaña la foto, o en Galicia en ese terreno te sacas 400 kg facilmente.

Para los hongos prueba el sulfato de cobre, yo creo que va mejor.


----------



## MINO PONTI (23 May 2015)

OyF dijo:


> --------
> 
> Pues entonces (si no has comprado nada), es más fácil aún: Mete tu dinero en una maleta, y sácalo de España, o puede que hagas lo que hagas aquí, te crujirán vivo...



Este es el mejor consejo que te han dado. 
Busca otro país que seguro que por cuatro duros que encuentras mas metro de terreno y menos impedimentos.


----------

